# June 21, Mass field day



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

unfortunately, we can't make it this year, but i wish we could! WCBA is sponsering a bus from the worcester area, see:
http://www.honeybeeclub.org/ for more info.



Date:	June 21, 2008 Saturday
Time:	9:00 AM Registration
9:30 AM to 3:30 PM. Programs are rain or shine.
Location:	UMASS Agronomy Farm
River Rd. South Deerfield, MA. 01373

The University of Massachusetts Agronomy Farm is a beautiful location and the site of many agricultural experiments. Special thanks to Stephen Herbert PhD (Farm director) for arranging our use of this historic research facility.
Lunch:	Holy Smokes BBQ � must order in advance. $10.00 for lunch; Pulled Pork or Smoked Turkey Sandwich, Cole slaw, Chefs Beans & Beverage. Last year Holy Smokes restaurant burned down the day before our Field Day. They have not, yet, re-built the restaurant, but are catering events with a portable kitchen. If possible, bring a chair. This is an outdoor event so dress for the weather.
Registration:	Free to all beekeepers. Lunch can be ordered by printing out the registration form (coming soon) or included in the Mass Beekeepers Newsletter. Pre-registration is encouraged (even if not ordering lunch) to help planners anticipate attendance for the event.
Program:	Demonstrations will focus on practical techniques for new and experienced beekeepers. Sessions will be approximately one hour in length, using live bees. Most will be scheduled twice during the day. Participants should bring protective clothing and sunscreen.
Presenters & Topics:	Schedule will be listed in the "Field Day Program" available at the registration table. Additional topics may be added on day of the event.

Mike Bayko � Preparing Honey for Shows
John Baker � Using Screen Boards & Alternative methods for mite control
Dick Callahan � Grafting Queen Cells
Chris Delaney � Setting up Observation Hives
Peter Delaney � Testing for Mites
Rick Intres � The 5% Solution
Eric Josephsen � Making Candle Molds
Ed Karle � Powder Sugar & Essential Oils for mite control
Rick Reault � Spring & Summer Management
Roger Reid � Moving Colonies
Gus Skamarycz � Swarming
Ken Warchol � Inspecting Honeybee Colonies
Displays:	Tent area will have room for clubs and individuals to setup displays. Vendors are also welcome. Please contact one of the Board members or officers if you would like to setup a display.
Contests:	Win prizes while you support Massachusetts Beekeeping & the Field Day event.
� Smoker Contest � bring your smoker and favorite fuel. Longest burning smoker wins.
� Frame nailing contest � Test your skill nailing ten frames (ten nails per frame). Fastest time wins a super with frames. ($10.00 donation if you keep the frames goes to MBA).
� Raffle � take a chance on prizes including nucs with bees. Proceeds of the raffle & donations go to MBA & to cover the cost of our events. Your generosity helps keep MBA sponsored events free and open to all beekeepers.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for Ed Karle the bee keeper. He was a presenter at a state meeting last fall and want to ask him some questions about his lecture. Anyone help me out?



deknow said:


> unfortunately, we can't make it this year, but i wish we could! WCBA is sponsering a bus from the worcester area, see:
> http://www.honeybeeclub.org/ for more info.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

